# Water Changes During Cycling



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey, all. I have read conflicting opinions on whether doing partial water changes during cycling is actually helpful or not. I know it makes sense if you're using fish, but what about fishless cycle?

I have always done water changes as normal when cycling tanks in the past (fishless or not), but I'm wondering what the general opinion is on here?

My SW has been set up for 2 weeks *roughly* now. 20gallon tank, 20 pounds LR & roughly 2 inch live sand bed. I have been monitoring parameters & everything as normal, but I have not yet done a partial water change. I seem to have the beginning of a small diatoms bloom on 1 section of my LR, as well. 

Any opinions? I have no stock in the tank, and am not planning on anything except maybe a small clean-up crew eventually. This is going to be my quarantine tank once my 75 gallon is set up.


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Anybody have opinions?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you keep the ammonia below 2ppm, you don't need to change the water. At 3ppm it's your choice. At 4ppm you must change some, since at that level it kills the bacteria you're trying to grow.


----------

